# Oh, and BTW...



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Today is my 45th wedding anniversary. ... When I got up this morning my wife says, "Do you know what today is?" I didn't.

I feel really bad about that, because I have no idea what would have became of me without her. But it would have been pretty bad, I'm sure. She's a wonderful girl.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That's awesome man.

Congratulations to the pair of you and here's to 45 more!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well i am sure she understands besides after 45 years she knows how forgetful you are :neener: :stickpoke:


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats Dayhiker,

I have only been married for 27, but I know what you mean about the influence of your wife. I, like you, am truly blessed in finding something more valuable than riches (Pr 31:10).

Have a great anniversary.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Funny story this year for me, my wife forgot our anny and I actually remembered, /Flex. Congratulations on the 45 year point buddy 5 more and you have made it to the half a century mark. I hope my wife and myself can live good enough quality lives to reach such a achievement. This year is year two for my wife and me.

Cheers

BC_Slinger


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> Funny story this year for me, my wife forgot our anny and I actually remembered, /Flex. Congratulations on the 45 year point buddy 5 more and you have made it to the half a century mark. I hope my wife and myself can live good enough quality lives to reach such a achievement. This year is year two for my wife and me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC_Slinger


Ha! No worries, man... Just keep doing what you do. :cookie:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Happy anniversary, Dayhiker.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool dude. Happy anny! :king:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy anniversary! Your wife must be awesome!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow 45 years! She put up with you for that long! lol


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It is good to see people that have worked through the good and hard times to prove that the best comes with work.

Good on you two Bill.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Bill 

BTW, is she still on weight loss program :naughty:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats man, that's awesome.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Congrats Bill
> 
> BTW, is she still on weight loss program :naughty:


Ha ha, aren't we all, Irfan?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's great! I wish you both many more happy years together.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

WoW man! 45 years...that's amazing! Congratulations on being able to fly it steady like that; kudos to you & yours are certainly in order! I promise I'll drink a bottle of the one of finest the Napa valley has to offer this evening in your honour!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody! :king:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congratulations ! that is truly awesome, fantastic, and glorious !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Imperial. That is sweet. :cookie:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, 45 years! That's awesome! I know I'm a little late, but CONGRATULATIONS!!! Just seeing this put a smile on my face, Me and the Missus just past out ten, I can only hope to live long enough to see 45. Here's too you and your wife, Sir. Best wishes and happy times.


----------

